

They sold the startup, then bought it back..  (footytips.com.au) - whatusername
http://smallbusiness.theage.com.au/managing/sales/here%27s-a-tip-908840164.html

======
mattmaroon
"AFL footy tipping business"

"I wouldn't call myself a footy nutter, said Isterling."

No habla Australiano

~~~
davidw
Habl _o_ \- that guy habla just fine.

In any case, Aussie rules football is way more entertaining than the American
variety: much more running around and action. Plus the "goal" thing that the
referees do with their arms pointed out from the waist is cool.

~~~
whatusername
I know that I'm biased (I grew up and live in Melbourne), but I have never
seen a team sport I prefer watching to Aussie Rules.

And my day job (big 3 letter IT company) uses this website to run our office
footy tips competition.. And it works pretty well! (And my tipping skills are
terrible). But as a user - I think the site is great - it's always worked
well, solves it's problem nicely, and does something people want.

~~~
timcederman
Rugby Union > AFL.

:)

~~~
froo
Double points in the bonus round for taking a cheap shot at a Victorian!

Congratulations :)

